# How to price honey for farmers market



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anybody have a formula that they use to price their honey? I would like to mostly sell from a local farmers market in 1 to 2 pound jars. I will bottle some of the honey in muth jars.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

What ever the market is I'm sure there are others at the same market selling have to be in the same range as them to compete


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Check craigslist to see the price others are asking in your area or go by the market and check others prices.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

It would be simplest to keep your prices the same regardless of where you are selling your honey. I tend not to look at what others are selling their honey for. I tend to value my time more than other people do for themselves. I currently sell 1 lb jars/bottles for $10. I would price a 2 lb jar for $18. You might want to look at a smaller bottle too. Maybe $6 for 8 oz jar.

It is easier to lower your price than raise it. Don't use whether you sold out or not as a measure of success. If you sold out you didn't bring enough honey and/or your price was too low.

Tom


----------

